# ID please



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Due to my forgetfulness to write down the its name. Tonina sp.?










This one I have no idea what it is. Grows pretty well


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like tonia and bacopa monnieri (aka moneywort).


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I know it was a Tonina but I wasnt sure which one either Belem or Manaus


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ah... in that case looks like the manaus, belem is a darker color and its leaves curl more.


----------

